# Safety warning - composite stirrups



## kerilli (20 December 2012)

Well, if anything was guaranteed to provoke me back into posting, it's a safety issue.   
I now personally know (as in, I know them or their partner, this isn't a 'friend of a friend of a friend thing) of two people who have had a new composite stirrup (expensive type, not a cheapo version) break while they were jumping. The first had it happen on landing over a fence xc at a 2*, he managed to stay on somehow, just, but was forced to retire (they were clear to that point, VERY annoying) but even worse he did some very serious damage to his back when the stirrup went so suddenly, and ended up having to have his back operated on to try to repair the damage. EEEEEEKKKKKKK. 
The second I heard about on Fb yesterday, it's an HHOer's partner who had it happen.    
I really think they should maybe be restricted to just dressage and hacking, no jumping. There are lightweight metal stirrups available if weight is really that much of a concern. I've never heard of one of those going, have used my own pair for many many years and they're as new.
Anyway, food for thought I hope... would hate to hear of another accident caused by these.


----------



## wench (20 December 2012)

Any paticular make?


----------



## kerilli (20 December 2012)

two different makes so far. And no, I'm not going to name them as I don't particularly want ANOTHER ban over something ridiculous!


----------



## JustKickOn (20 December 2012)

Are these the plastic type stirrups??


----------



## Keep Trying (20 December 2012)

Yep, had this happened to me.

Both my stirrups shattered at the same time when jump training - fortunate that both went as at least I could keep an even balance and stay onboard.

Contacted the company and they were completely disinterested...didn't even acknowledge...no surprise there I suppose.


----------



## weebarney (20 December 2012)

Is the alternative to get aluminium ones? or is there something else? Are the aluminium ones always racing ones or do you get general riding ones now?


----------



## undertheweather (20 December 2012)

I would be interested to know if anyone had every had this happen with the Thorowgood Tuff stirrups? Or if it is predominately the earlier and (much) more expensive make this is happening with?


----------



## dieseldog (20 December 2012)

I have had a normal stainless steel stirrup snap on me as I am sure other people have had too.  It might be a problem with stirrups as opposed to a certain type of stirrup.


----------



## kerilli (20 December 2012)

Keep Trying, please will you pm me the make of stirrup. That's awful.   
Yes, wench, it's the plastic type.
Dieseldog, I know metal stirrups can snap, of course all you need is a major flaw in the metal. Same thing happens with certain bits. But I think the point here is that in x years of riding and following show-jumping, eventing etc etc I have heard, ever, of 2 incidents of metal stirrups snapping (one of those being yours, just now), a very low failure rate among hundreds, thousands of riders.
Whereas plastic stirrups are a pretty new thing on the market and the failure rate seems pretty major if just the tiny cross-section of people I personally know is anything to go by (since most of the riders I know don't use the plastic ones anyway!)


----------



## Polotash (20 December 2012)

Someone I compete against regularly had this happen early on in a dressage test. They were the metal ones with the rubber tube with the "give" mechanism inside it. They weren't the cheap ones either!

Luckily they went during the 2nd test, as the horse had been rodeoing thorughout the first one!


----------



## kerilli (20 December 2012)

Polotash, I've heard of that happening too. Not with the Sprenger ones as far as I know, of which I have 4 pairs... never a problem so far.


----------



## alwaysbroke (20 December 2012)

Have had 2 go one me, the lightweight grippy ones, black plastic looking, stirrups with metal grips.

One was landing over a show jump, the other was out hacking a very large fit horse. Sounded like a gun going off, both horses were incredible, would have been well within their rights to disappear off to the hills, but kept their cool, jumped around a bit and then settled down, fortunately didn't hurt myself or fall of thank goodness.

K its good to see you back, will pm you the makes of mine.


----------



## stencilface (20 December 2012)

I have these on my saddle, cheapie ones too. My friend has used this saddle all year and did her first two star in it, I did worr about them snapping and mentioned it to her, but she wasn't bothered, and luckily they were fine.

Vainly I like them because not only are they light but they are black and I like the look more, can I get good, lightweight black stirrups?


----------



## Super_Kat (20 December 2012)

You say composite, are they the plastic type ones or carbon fibre? Also - what were they cleaned in? could it have been in something other then just water? Some cleaning products can damage composites hence there are specialist cleaning products out there


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 December 2012)

I'm not really sure what ones you mean. 

Is it flexi type stirrups?


----------



## Rowreach (20 December 2012)

I have known stainless steel stirrups break, I have known Peacock stirrups break (they are renowned for it) and I have heard of composite stirrups breaking but never experienced it or known of anyone it's happened to.  I would be interested to know if it is the less expensive makes that have broken, particularly given that most of the pro SJers use composite stirrups, and I've not heard of any of them having a breakage (and presumably they use the expensive ones).

I have composites on all four of my saddles and my kids ride in them too, so if there is any evidence (hard and fast statistical evidence, not just hearsay) that they are less safe than other stirrups I'd like to know about it.


----------



## kerilli (20 December 2012)

So... the first two I heard about breaking, were the plastic composite type, expensive make (2 different makes). 
Since then I've had pm's about 2 other makes, both cheap, composite type again. 
Happy to pm the names of the makes I've been told. One name comes up twice...    Bearing in mind this is a very small cross-section of the riding population, I am surprised. 
Rowreach, you're right, and I have no idea whether any of the SJers have had breakages.

FfionWinnie, no, the composite ones are plastic-looking, I'm not sure exactly what they're made of, but they're not the flexy ones.


----------



## Rowreach (20 December 2012)

Actually thinking about it the least reliable stirrups that I know of (apart from Peacock irons) are the flexi Sprenger type (but cheap versions) - those with the chain-inside-the-rubber-tube sides to them.


----------



## C&C (20 December 2012)

I have some plastic stirrups made by a well known saddle company  Havnt had an issue so far but will keep a good eye on them for any cracks etc. I evented in mine in the summer!


----------



## Scarlett (20 December 2012)

Would be interested in being told the names of those that have failed as I have composit stirrups on all my saddles. 

I've seen flexi stirrups - cheap ones and Sprenger - and normal metal ones break so I guess its a chance to take... Like everything!


----------



## teapot (20 December 2012)

I think the reason Peacocks go so much is because people forget the weight limits on them. 6 stone for the kiddies, 9 stone for the adult ones. 

Had a big debate over which stirrups were the safest at a RDA training day earlier in the year.


----------



## Twiggy14 (21 December 2012)

Would it be possible to have the types of the stirrups pm'd to me? Just bought some


----------



## JGC (21 December 2012)

Tinselface said:



			Vainly I like them because not only are they light but they are black and I like the look more, can I get good, lightweight black stirrups?
		
Click to expand...

Although sooper expensive, the Jin/Wildkart stirrups come in all sorts of funky colours. Haven't heard anything about their safety, but I know that one of my bent, but did not break when my 600 kg nut job splatted herself all over the concrete, for which I am extremely grateful, as I think she would have done herself a lot more harm with heavy metal ones.


----------



## Rowreach (21 December 2012)

Christmas Treepot said:



			I think the reason Peacocks go so much is because people forget the weight limits on them. 6 stone for the kiddies, 9 stone for the adult ones. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Partly yes, but also because over time they succumb to stress anyway.


----------



## kerilli (21 December 2012)

Pic of what happens, these 2 went on take-off.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 December 2012)

That's scary... the two have gone in an almost identical place - you would maybe expect one - but two ??? - has the manufacturer been contacted ?


----------



## Teasel (21 December 2012)

Hi, would also appreciate a PM with the makes.... got some about a month ago


----------



## Scarlett (21 December 2012)

Could someone PM me too please? I use a different set to those pictured but i'm interested to know if mine have been mentioned....?


----------



## KatieLovesJames (21 December 2012)

Ive also had 2 break on separate occasions but exactly as pictured above. I thought the first was a one off but after the second went we decided we won't be using them anymore despite having a pair on every jump saddle previously!


----------



## kerilli (21 December 2012)

Is it too much to ask that people PM me and I reply? It would make it much easier for me, than sending individual messages out to you... thanks.


----------



## Scarlett (21 December 2012)

PM'd... thanks


----------



## FireFly29 (21 December 2012)

Weebarney, you can get normal stirrups made from aluminium in the same style as the plastic composite ones. I've got some Mark Todd aluminium ones that cost about £40 and I've found them quite good!


----------

